

White House calls for cell phone 'unlocking' - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323494504578340623936989386.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
anigbrowl
The WSJ story just summarizes the outcome of the recent petition, but the
comments thereon are hilarious/depressing.

